# Taijiquan  instructional video



## oaktree (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are instructional VCD of Taijiquan

Chen Taijiquan

http://www.56.com/u47/v_NTQ3OTA2ODQ.html

http://www.56.com/u63/v_NTQ3OTEwNTI.html

*http://www.56.com/u38/v_NTQ3OTAzMjM.html*

Yang Taijiquan

This is a piece of I think Yang 88. I can get the rest of the form but it is broken into parts so If you really want it let me know.
http://www.56.com/u88/v_NTQ2NzUyNjk.htm

Yang 103
http://www.56.com/u58/v_NTQ1NjQzNTk.html
http://www.56.com/u53/v_NTQ1NjEzNjI.html
http://www.56.com/u26/v_NTQ1NjI3NDM.html
http://www.56.com/u77/v_NTQ1NjM1ODY.html
http://www.56.com/u67/v_NTQ1NjUxNjA.html

Wu/Hao
*http://www.56.com/u71/v_MTg5NTM4NTI.html*
*http://www.56.com/u52/v_MTg5NTM0ODE.html*

Wu(Wu Ch'uan yu)
*http://www.56.com/u36/v_NTM5NzY0OTc.html*
*http://www.56.com/u74/v_NTM5MTg4MDc.html*

*Qin na of Taijiquan*
Yang(Jwing Ming Yang's Qin na Taijiquan)
http://www.56.com/u59/v_NDIxNzc3NDQ.html

Chen
http://www.56.com/u19/v_MjAwODY2MjQ.html

 If there is any style or something in particular you are looking for or even a certain teacher I'll see if I can find it.
Also Some particular styles like Sun I left out because what I found were fragments of a routine.
I will see if I can find a complete routine of Sun.


----------



## East Winds (Sep 13, 2010)

The Yang 103 (108) is Yang Zhen Duo, the 2nd son of Yang Cheng Fu and Yang Jun (Zhen Duo's Grandson). This is Traditional Yang Family Taijiquan.

Thanks for posting

Very best wishes


----------

